# EC Monday - not telling this time, just getting off my chest on forum!



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies  -  I apologise in advance for the garble i'm about to post, but as this is my 2nd DE cycle and decided not to tell friends and family this time, i just needed somewhere to "get it out there" and off my chest before I burst and fail my decision before i've had chance to get my thoughts together!  

After much waiting our lady's EC is finally here.  I went to Care yesterday where my lining was a very disappointing (for me) 6.5.  Disappointing as i'm on triple the meds than before and i've done nothing but eat, drink and sleep protein shakes, bars and other foods.  I thought it would be at least 7mm but heyho, they wouldnt have asked me back on Monday for another scan if they didnt think it would change much in two days right??  It just so happens that our donor lady has been in and she's ready for EC Monday too.  

After our last failed attempt and i didnt think i would feel excited again at the next treatment, but I am. My stomach is in knots.  It's only at this point of the long journey that i do feel excitement again. Of course, there's the usual anxious feeling, but that never leaves you.

Not told DH yet, he's working, we have a hair salon - I couldnt risk a slip of the scissors!    Apart from doing his sample, it's been noted that his GP omitted to do one of his blood tests and has to have it done on Monday too.  He fainted last time, so i don't think he'll be relishing that but compared to what we ladies have to put up with its a small price to pay    Quite annoyed with myself for missing that test, i'm usually very thorough with things like that.

Anyway, like i said in my subject heading, i just needed to release my excitement, anxiousness and nervousness on here so as to stop me from blurting it out to everyone i bump into.

Thanks for reading and   to all

Essie x


----------



## lexiecat (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi hun

Everything crossed for you!! Hope you get what you truly deserve 

Xx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Lots and lots and LOTS of luck Essie!      xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Ah thanks ladies - wishing you all the very best wherever this arduous journey takes you    

Essie x


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Good luck essie, not sure if it helps but my lining was only 4.2mm & I was really panicking, my nurse was concerned by her face she pulled & clinic got me back for a re scan 3 days later & thank fully it was just shy of 8mm xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Ivfmamma - that's reassuring, you've really put my mind at rest    On reading your signature, i hope everything is okay. Blowing you bubbles for luck   

Essie xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

When it was 4mm though I wrote on here in a panic for reasurrance like ya do lol

Nurse on my next appointment said what you been doing?  

Best of luck xx


----------

